# sexing giant waxy monkey tree frogs



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi can anyone help with sexing giant waxy monkey tree frogs.
what am i looking for exactly to be able to sex them.
do males have a croak, are females bigger, you know that type of info would be great.
thankyou


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

How big do they get?Have you got some? :2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*waxy monkey*

they are coming to me in a week.
one of them is huge i think its 5inch or abit bigger and the other one is around 3-4 inch.
they are really nice looking.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

gosh they sound amazing:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*waxy*

iv never really been into frogs to be honest, but when i saw these giant waxy, i got hooked onto them, and luckily came across a pair for sale in germany.
they wernt that expensive neither which is good.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

YouTube - Giant waxy monkey frog Phyllomedusa bicolor


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*hi*

yeah iv seen that vid, pretty cool arent they.
cant wait till i get them, going to be looking after these.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

You must stop tempting me.I am not buying any more frogs!!!!!


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

females are bigger and rare in the hobby if you search you tube for the manchester museum they have a vid on there with a male and female the female is masive good luck with these


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> You must stop tempting me.I am not buying any more frogs!!!!!


liar liar liar:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*waxy*

i think one of the frogs is a female, and one is a male, the one i believe to be a female is huge, easy 5 inch maybe bigger, but looks very healthy.
yeah seen that video, they are just like the ones im getting.
do the males make a croaking sound when picked up, kinda like a male cane toad would.
thanks


----------



## notfurme (Jul 31, 2009)

females are bigger and have a blunt nose the males on the other hand are more sloped


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*waxy*

okay thanks, i think it looks like iv got a male and female then.
cheers.


----------

